# Can they cross breed?



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning
I just watched what I thought was a juvenile male Red Empress be dominated by a large male Acei. The juvenile male Red Empress however is a female who just mated with the male Acei. I just watched her drop a number of eggs which he promptly fertilized and of course she took them back up into her mouth.
First question:
Can they cross breed?
2nd:
Now what?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not 100% sure if the eggs will be viable, but I would just strip her and destroy the eggs. If you let these fry develop you will just end up with up 100 fish that you may be stuck with.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I do not think the eggs will be viable either. The red empress is a hap form the family Protomelas. The acei is from the Pseudotropheus family. They are from separate lakes as well. It may be possible, but I do not think they will be viable.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

wait and see I'd say, who knows maybe he's just made a Red Acei species?


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> wait and see I'd say, who knows maybe he's just made a Red Acei species?


 i don't think so also


----------

